# chinese water dragons and pine wood ?



## clewesy09 (Sep 1, 2009)

im setting up a vivarium at the moment and im wanting to put in a shelf but its made out of pine 

i do know you cant put pine in but as its a shelf and its been treated and everything would it be alright or not ?

also why arent water dragons supposed to be mixed with pine ?

many thanks


----------



## Lee56 (Aug 27, 2009)

all i know is that the sap from the pine can be toxic personally i wouldnt risk it


----------

